# What ever happened to the snail farmers from the TV show?



## Egontoast

It was called A Place in Spain, was on the telly several years ago. It was about a couple called Lee & Cheryl, and they wanted to buy a rural property in Spain so they could farm snails. They spent years searching for the right place, but always found a reason not to commit. 

Only curious, as I found some of the episodes on YouTube t'other day and wondered if they ever did manage at long last to find somewhere. I do wish Channel Four would show updates on these programmes!


----------



## tarot650

Egontoast said:


> It was called A Place in Spain, was on the telly several years ago. It was about a couple called Lee & Cheryl, and they wanted to buy a rural property in Spain so they could farm snails. They spent years searching for the right place, but always found a reason not to commit.
> 
> Only curious, as I found some of the episodes on YouTube t'other day and wondered if they ever did manage at long last to find somewhere. I do wish Channel Four would show updates on these programmes!


Are you talking about the one who had the trout farm in Wales and was going to buy a ships container and convert it into a house as if you are the guy was an absolute joke and in my (honest opinion) he was like a lot of other Brits who had been on these tele programmes.Just to say he's been on TV..


----------



## extranjero

*snails*



Egontoast said:


> It was called A Place in Spain, was on the telly several years ago. It was about a couple called Lee & Cheryl, and they wanted to buy a rural property in Spain so they could farm snails. They spent years searching for the right place, but always found a reason not to commit.
> 
> Only curious, as I found some of the episodes on YouTube t'other day and wondered if they ever did manage at long last to find somewhere. I do wish Channel Four would show updates on these programmes!


About 4 years ago I saw them in a restaurant in Mazarron. on the series they were always arguing-perhaps they divorced;I too am curious about what happened to them.


----------



## jimenato

Egontoast said:


> It was called A Place in Spain, was on the telly several years ago. It was about a couple called Lee & Cheryl, and they wanted to buy a rural property in Spain so they could farm snails. They spent years searching for the right place, but always found a reason not to commit.
> 
> Only curious, as I found some of the episodes on YouTube t'other day and wondered if they ever did manage at long last to find somewhere. I do wish Channel Four would show updates on these programmes!


I seem to remember they found somewhere and built the snail farm but I think all the snails died or escaped or something.


----------



## olivefarmer

I too remember seeing the follow up programme where they had the snail farm up and running.

There were some notable episodes of "No going back" (I think that is what they were called..)

The one in Italy where the man had a bad accident doing up a fabulous Massia.

The DJ in Italy who made a go of the place, Marthas Garden in Spain - made a go of it. Being on the programme probably helped these two immensely with publicity.

However the one that stuck in my mind was the awful awful one with the "family" in Nicaragua. She loved pink. He actually died during the making of the programme(s)


----------



## Aron

Egontoast said:


> It was called A Place in Spain, was on the telly several years ago. It was about a couple called Lee & Cheryl, and they wanted to buy a rural property in Spain so they could farm snails. They spent years searching for the right place, but always found a reason not to commit.
> 
> Only curious, as I found some of the episodes on YouTube t'other day and wondered if they ever did manage at long last to find somewhere. I do wish Channel Four would show updates on these programmes!


I think they were Cheryl and Lee. They were in my area looking for a snail farm. They even found a place which later became a nursery. That has since folded. I have no idea what became of Lee and Cheryl, but I still see their agent about. I heard that Cheryl was going into the mobile home business, but no one knows these days.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Egontoast said:


> It was called A Place in Spain, was on the telly several years ago. It was about a couple called Lee & Cheryl, and they wanted to buy a rural property in Spain so they could farm snails. They spent years searching for the right place, but always found a reason not to commit.
> 
> Only curious, as I found some of the episodes on YouTube t'other day and wondered if they ever did manage at long last to find somewhere. I do wish Channel Four would show updates on these programmes!


This is what happened to Cheryl and Lee.
Talk about Culebrón!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Place-In-Spain/121648064563510?sk=info


----------



## tarot650

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is what happened to Cheryl and Lee.
> Talk about Culebrón!
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Place-In-Spain/121648064563510?sk=info


Just watched a couple of the episodes on youtube.In reality it was a bit like a soap opera and have no respect for a guy whowas thinking of having his missus living in a ships container.Reminds a bit of the other one that was like a soap opera 'Costa Chaos' with Roco and Dawn.In hindsight if there was one couple that I would love to know how they got on it was a couple from Staffordshire and they were always shown sitting in the bath at the start of Viva España.Now thats one couple that I actually felt sorry for.They bought a half finished house and land somewhere above Marbella only to find out that they did not own the land.Nice weekend all. Regards.SB:


----------



## thrax

I am astonished that anybody really cares.... I did watch the whole series about them, one of the funniest things I have ever seen. The whole program was done very much tongue in cheek and quite rightly. Lee had absolutely no idea how to run a business and breathe at the same time...


----------



## Pesky Wesky

thrax said:


> I am astonished that anybody really cares.... I did watch the whole series about them, one of the funniest things I have ever seen. The whole program was done very much tongue in cheek and quite rightly. Lee had absolutely no idea how to run a business and breathe at the same time...


Thrax! I'm astonished that you don't know that being curious about somebody doesn't = you care. Think of those gossip magazines with "the circle of shame"!! Curiosity - not caring. Sad really...


----------



## gus-lopez

jimenato said:


> I seem to remember they found somewhere and built the snail farm but I think all the snails died or escaped or something.


I have visions of thousands of snails making a break for it. :bolt::bolt::bolt:

Reminds me of some years back outworking in the campo in springtime & there had been a shower of rain. On the way home went around a 90º bend on a narrow road & was confronted by hundreds of snails , covering more than 2m of the road all crossing. 
Unfortunately there was no time to stop.  I can still here the noises now.


----------



## Aron

thrax said:


> I am astonished that anybody really cares.... I did watch the whole series about them, one of the funniest things I have ever seen. The whole program was done very much tongue in cheek and quite rightly. Lee had absolutely no idea how to run a business and breathe at the same time...


It was a spin off program from A Place In The Sun. There are people in my area who were on that program and are living here. Lee and Gheryl were going to buy a plot for their snail fam, but everyone said it was to dry an area. Possibly that was the case, but this year there are loads of toads, so perhaps it may not have been a bad spot.


----------



## Egontoast

Thanks Pesky Wesky for finding that update!

Just goes to show that a lot of these types of programmes are somewhat staged. At the end of the series, they said they had sold the fishery. Turns out they hadn't but leased it instead. I wondered what Lee was banging on about in the last episode when he said he was annoyed that their buyer was delaying until he was sure Lee had insurance on the place. Of course it would be up to the new owner to insure, if he was in fact buying, not Lee. Makes sense now.

It looks like they did indeed find somewhere, at least a plot of land, near Coin. I don't expect they ever got a house, Lee seemed determined they were going to live in a caravan or warehouse. Eccentric they were, but I do admire people who follow their dreams, even if it did take them 9 years!


----------



## Leper

Yes, I remember Cheryl and Lee from Wales. Lee was a Harry Worth kind of guy while Cheryl appeared to be a rock of sense. They came, and looked and looked and kept looking, had a family bereavement and returned to Wales.

Stage Whisper:- But, they were wise - they never bought. Well done Lee!


----------

